# HELP! KEYLESS ENTRY!



## krnballer0889 (Oct 2, 2005)

hey, i have a 97 nissan maxima gxe with an aftermarket keyless entry system.. yesterday i hadda jumpstart my car, and everything was working, but then all of a sudden, my keyless entry wouldn't work... i tried a new battery in my remote, but it's not that either... Also, when I start my car, it automatically locks after like 5 seconds... BUT, it won't unlock itself after i turn the ignition off.... Does anyone have this problem??? or anyone know what could be wrong? Could a fuse been burned out or something?


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

krnballer0889 said:


> hey, i have a 97 nissan maxima gxe with an aftermarket keyless entry system.. yesterday i hadda jumpstart my car, and everything was working, but then all of a sudden, my keyless entry wouldn't work... i tried a new battery in my remote, but it's not that either... Also, when I start my car, it automatically locks after like 5 seconds... BUT, it won't unlock itself after i turn the ignition off.... Does anyone have this problem??? or anyone know what could be wrong? Could a fuse been burned out or something?



i assume you hooked the posotive cable to the posotive terminal and the negative cable to the negative terminal, right?

next time hook the negative cable to a chassis ground or directly to the engine block.


----------



## reance (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi

Please try changing a battery. This usually helps. 
You can purchase a battery from our website. We offer free shipping for batteries.
Please click on this link below to select the proper battery for your remote. 
Batteries : Keyless Entry Remotes, Car Remotes, Truck Remotes,

If you changed the battery and the remote still does not work, most likely you need a new remote. You can purchase a brand new or used good condition (B-stock) remote on our website. All remotes come with a 90 day money back policy. Please click on this link to our website below
Home of Car and Truck Keyless Entry Remotes, Keyless Car Remotes Discount Remotes for Cars Trucks Minivans

If you have any more questions please contact us at [email protected] 

You can also view our FAQ page for answers to common questions. Link below
FAQ's : Keyless Entry Remotes, Car Remotes, Truck Remotes,


Best Regards

Customer Care 
Home of Car and Truck Keyless Entry Remotes, Keyless Car Remotes Discount Remotes for Cars Trucks Minivans
Remote Keyless Entry - NewKeylessRemotes.com
www.keylessentrystore.com Home Page


----------

